# Red Cherry population shrinking---help



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all,

Having some issues getting my rcs population to thrive. To start I got into shrimp keeping approximately a year ago now. My first batch did ok for some time and then slowly died down to a all male population. I got another batch a few months ago of about 30 shrimp. Every thing was going fine cherry's were berried and babies were hatching... but I never really got to see them as they were always hiding. I figure this was because of the 6 neons in the tank and move them into my 33 gal. Shrimp fever I could see large berried adults and smaller colorless babies. Great right. I was happy, until this last few weeks. Ive noticed all the nice red adult berried shrimp are are nowhere to be seen and I cant find any babies. I have approximately 10 juvenile shrimp left some are just showing the saddle none are berried yet. Last week I watched one die but other that that I have yet to find them dead in the tank. Any Ideas on what is up with my tank. The only thing I have changed in the last two weeks is to add some water wisteria. I just want to have a happy thriving population. Thanks for the help

Tank stats

10gal rcs tank
plants include, subwassertang,crypts,hygro,rotala, wisteria and some java moss on driftwood
Tested yesterday ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0ppm nitrate 15ppm
Gh of 4 kh of 2 degrees and ph of 7.5 
My temp stays at 74 but can fluctuate approximately no more that a degree throughout the evening 

I missed my water change this weekend and believe that is why my nitrate is at 15 but I believe that should still be ok


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I think making your water harder would help, unless youare feeding them a calcium rich diet. The only thing I can think of is they're not getting enough calcium and they're dying while molting.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Gh would be my first guess as well. I find around 6 - 10 dgh to be good for neocaridinas.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

How do you go about doing water changes and how do you remineralize your water?


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

How do you go about doing water changes and how do you remineralize your water?[/QUOTE]

I do not remineralize. I use cold tap water left overnight and dosed with prime. I change the water about once a week give or take about 20-25%


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Suggestions for best way to raise gh. Currently I have added some crushed coral in a filter bag in the filter. But I believe this wont have much of effect as I have tried this before. Perhaps Ill need a trip to the fish store.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah that's most likely the issue. You should remineralize the water to assist them in moulting but it also provides important vitamins and nutrients for your shrimp.

While your GH is not terribly too low, cherries would prefer a GH of around 6. I would recommend Salty Shrimp GH/KH+ and removing the crushed coral.

Also when you use any kind of water, make sure the temperature is not vastly different. I mean within 4C, otherwise I would pour the water in very slowly to allow the shrimps to adjust. Temperature shock can kill even the most durable of species.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

One other point I want to bring up: be sure to thoroughly examine the bodies of both healthy and dead shrimps. Look for any potential sign of disease or parasites. Sometimes they can be hard to detect and blame is placed elsewhere. I only bring it up because cherries are quite hardy and losing a large number number is not usual.


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks! Ill try and pick up some of this salty shrimp this weekend. I thought I was ok in terms of my GH as the cherries seem to handle quite the range. I'll remove the crushed coral, see if that doesn't do it. So far any of the ones I have found dead seem to look healthy to me... nice and red no funny discoloration ect. The water I add back after the water changes has always sat out overnight so temperature shock should not be a issue. I also have a heater I use If needed.

One question about the salty shrimp. Are you best to add that to your water you will be putting back in the tank and leaving it overnight like I do with the prime/water now. I mostly do so to let the water come up in temp and give the prime some time to work effectivly. Does it matter with the salty shrimp?

Any ideas where to find the salty shrimp? I usually go to King Ed perhaps I'll try there first.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Amazon or eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

georgeo said:


> Thanks! Ill try and pick up some of this salty shrimp this weekend. I thought I was ok in terms of my GH as the cherries seem to handle quite the range. I'll remove the crushed coral, see if that doesn't do it. So far any of the ones I have found dead seem to look healthy to me... nice and red no funny discoloration ect. The water I add back after the water changes has always sat out overnight so temperature shock should not be a issue. I also have a heater I use If needed.
> 
> One question about the salty shrimp. Are you best to add that to your water you will be putting back in the tank and leaving it overnight like I do with the prime/water now. I mostly do so to let the water come up in temp and give the prime some time to work effectivly. Does it matter with the salty shrimp?
> 
> Any ideas where to find the salty shrimp? I usually go to King Ed perhaps I'll try there first.


Yes, use as recommended and have it sit in a bucket overnight before mixing. Better if you have an air stone to help mix it.
Or alternatively, Shrimp King dissolves instantly and I would recommend it over Salty Shrimp, but Shrimp King is uncommon. Not sure where to find it in BC.

Pat (Canadian Aquatics) carries Salty Shrimp. I do not know of any other store.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Canadian aquatics sells it here


----------

